# "Frangipane Cake"?



## jeni (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi all - I'm new here, and love it already! I posted this in another forum, then realized that THIS forum is where I saw posts referencing to what I am looking for. So, I'm posting here also - hope that's OK!

I found a few posts that mentioned "frangipane cake" - suitable for petit fours. Would anyone be willing to share a recipe? I always thought frangipane was just a filling - but the posts I saw referred to it as a thin cake, to be layered with jam before cutting into shapes. I would love to try this, as I'm not a big fan of the tasteless cake usually used in petit fours.

I appreciate any help you can offer!

Thanks again -

Jeni


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Here you go- Good luck.

-Mike

http://www.unichef.com/recipes/frangipanetart.htm


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I think this is what you are looking for:

Almond Cake for Petit Fours Recipe

8 ounces almond paste, room temperature 
3/4 cup sugar
1-1/2 sticks butter, soft
4 eggs
1/2 cup cake flour
1/2 cup bread flour
---or you could use 3/4 cup all-purpose and 1/4 cup cake flour

Preheat the oven 325. Prepare a 12x18 sheet pan by spraying and line the bottom with parchment paper. Soften the almond paste by beating it for several minutes with the paddle. This will break it up, then add a little of the egg to moisten, then add all of the sugar and mix until smooth. Add the butter one tablespoon at a time and cream until very light, about 7 minutes. 
Over the course of the next 5 minutes slowly add the eggs, a little at a time and allow them to incorporate before adding the next amount. Stir in the flour and spread into the pan. Be sure the pan is spread very smooth so it bakes evenly. Bake until it is firm. Cool sheet pan on a wire cake rack.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have a large recipe if needed.
above recipe good but would not moisten the almond paste and sugar with egg. Your really trying to homogenize this. crucial to prevent the sugar causing burning and hardening around edges of very thin layers If your goung  to color use paste not liquid with alcohol.


----------



## jeni (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you all for your help - yes, the second recipe is more along the lines of what I am looking for. I do need to make a very large quantity of petit fours, so if you are willing to share your larger recipe, Panini, it would be very much appreciated.

Thank you so much!

Jeni


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

If you can find it try a german recipe called baumkucken (tree cake) you cook the cake in thin layers and it comes out like rings on a tree.... very nice for petit fours... don't get suckered into a 30,000 dollar machine.. just cook it on silpat in a high temp oven.... the key is measuring the layers so they are uniform...


----------



## dandelion (Mar 1, 2009)

I see that you have a recipe your willing to share for a large moist almond cake. I'd love to try it. 

THX


----------



## campbellba (Jul 14, 2009)

I am also looking for a recipe for frangipane. If you would share your recipe, I would truly appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

well, good luck with that.

Jeni last posted in August of 2004.

it's a problem with old threads and nothing locked.


----------



## fayt219 (Aug 25, 2009)

can any1 specify the recipes with grams instead ? i am a little confused with the weight of the ingredient .


----------



## rowantree (Aug 24, 2011)

8 ounces - 226.8 gram grams--almond paste, room temperature
3/4 cup -143.73 grams--sugar
1-1/2 sticks -170 grams--butter, soft
4 eggs
1/2 cup -45 grams--cake flour
1/2 cup -49.7 grams--bread flour
---or you could use 3/4 cup--74.5 grams-- all-purpose and 1/4 cup -22.5 grams--cake flour

Preheat the oven 325degF. --170C, Gas Mark 3--


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, Rowantree, are you sure that 8 ounces of almond paste = 28.35 grams?

My source shows 8 ounces = 226.796185 grams


----------



## rowantree (Aug 24, 2011)

Pete, you are SO right!  Thanks very much for catching that, I don't know where that came from, since we are using the same source--obviously operator error! LOL I have edited my post accordingly.


----------

